# HELP? Song heard in Spirit store



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

I think each store, or at least region manager would decide what they play. I've already 'done the loop' and visited 9 stores in the past couple weeks and while there are a couple stores that followed the playlist, some just had normal radio or personal CD's playing. You're best bet is to just ask the manager, it never hurts to get in good with them anyways. I've had a few really good conversations with staff and managers about haunt ideas, which items are on the perpetual return/repair cycle (off the record of course!), and of course when the displays are going to be up for grabs and how to get on the 'call list'. You can also find out which locations have hold over stock from last year if you missed a prop. In general, most of them are Halloween fanatics too with collections that they might buy/sell/trade with other enthusiasts. So asking about the playlist might just open up a whole new branch of contacts along with scratching that earworm. As far as the song you're looking for, I'm guessing it's not Werewolf Bar Mitzva since there isn't a headless horseman in it, otherwise it's the closest I could think of.


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

The jack 2 pack, sounds like one of the songs from the 2nd half, maybe lol...


----------



## Vater (Oct 10, 2014)

HauntedDiva said:


> I overheard a great song while in Spirit today. I tried to remember as much of the lyrics as I could, however I only recall something to the effect of “the headless horseman, wandering jew, werewolf creatures....”
> Google isn’t helping.
> Where does Spirit get their playlists anyhow?


what style of music was the song? rock? 50's disney? modern, poppy?


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Modern, a woman singing vocals. Not on the jack pack, i checked.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Sep 24, 2019)

HauntedDiva said:


> I overheard a great song while in Spirit today. I tried to remember as much of the lyrics as I could, however I only recall something to the effect of “the headless horseman, wandering jew, werewolf creatures....”
> Google isn’t helping.
> Where does Spirit get their playlists anyhow?


I know this post is a year old. But the song is called Creepy Crawlies by Scary Bitches. I work for Spirit, when I heard it tonight I ran to the back room to see the name come up on the radio. The song is on youtube.


----------



## I.AM.RAINCOAT (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you! I hear it everyday and haven't been able to find out who this was.


----------



## TheNightling (Nov 2, 2020)

creepycrawlies said:


> I know this post is a year old. But the song is called Creepy Crawlies by Scary Bitches. I work for Spirit, when I heard it tonight I ran to the back room to see the name come up on the radio. The song is on youtube.


THANK YOU! I heard this in a Spirit Halloween just yesterday and it was driving me insane! I could only remember "The headless Horseman and the wandering Jew" part.


----------



## willardmail72 (4 mo ago)

HauntedDiva said:


> I overheard a great song while in Spirit today. I tried to remember as much of the lyrics as I could, however I only recall something to the effect of “the headless horseman, wandering jew, werewolf creatures....” Google isn’t helping. Where does Spirit get their playlists anyhow?


 The song is entitled, “Creepy Crawlies” by Scary Bitches. We too heard it and did a lot of research to find it.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

They definitely sound German, remind me of Rammstein.


----------

